# Cliff jacks and clones



## Gordie (Mar 22, 2014)

I can't understand the make-up or ins and outs of the Cliff type jack. I can't find a switch function in them and I've never wired one up in a build. Is there a switch, or don't they need one? I've tried metering it for continuity and can only find tip and ground. I'm building a Harvard out of Buddy's Pro Jr and I don't want to use a Switchcraft shorting jack to ground all the pre amp and its cathode to. Is this the right kind of jack to run the ground further outboard, or should I just use a Switchcraft? Thanks in advance for any insights; Gordo


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

When the guitar plug is inserted it causes the internals to change. You don't want these in a guitar though. They are for pedals and amps.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

If you put the plug in cliff jack you'll see action of the switch.
Any cliff jack with 4 or 6 pins have that integrated switch.
Do not get confused with plastic jacks fender's using for new production amps, those aren't cliff type jacks.
If you're building that amp from the scratch, I would suggest switchcraft, best money can buy.
And fender used the same for years.
Cheers, Damir


----------



## Gordie (Mar 22, 2014)

Okay, so they function just like a Switchcraft does, buy they're not grounded. That's great, cos I want to ground all that stuff even further out, if you get me. Awesome, and thanks chaps.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

You can use Cliff jacks type for the same use as a Switchraft jack .
Be carefull, tight the nut with finger only, do not overtightened with tool

Here for a amps input jack.






Common hookup info


tube amp information, tubes, guitar tube amps, vintage tube amp parts, vintage tube amp parts, new and vintage tube amps, tubes, tube amps, 5



el34world.com


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Cliff type is what you want if I'm reading your post right. It will isolate the ground from the chassis. You can use a Switchcraft but you'll need special insulating washers to achieve the same result.


----------



## Gordie (Mar 22, 2014)

Of course. The Hoffman site. Thanks for that.


----------

